# IBM System/3



## Anonymous (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a bunch of parts/boards from an IBM System/3.
Anyone know what I can expect to get from this system?


----------



## jaun (Jun 4, 2008)

Do the boards look like this? And do the motherboards have silver coloured pins on them?


----------



## meng2k7 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ms. Anne this is meng from the philippines, how many boards do you have? i mean like those pcb from the pictures, let me know,thanks!


----------



## cheese (Jun 27, 2008)

I have some boards of the type that are pictured.
The person that gave them to me claims the gold
is alloyed with some other Precious metal.

Does anyone have experience with recovering
these?


----------



## jaun (Jun 27, 2008)

The silver colour pins are palladium plated, you can test this by putting one of the pins in a little nitric, you will see a yellow to orange-brown colour forming around the pin, this is how I always test for palladium. See: Precipitating Pd With Calcium Hypochlorite (Chemicals) 

As for the little gold plated squares on the slot boards connectors, I treat them with nitric, and are left with thin gold foils. If they are alloyed with other PM’s, (It may be silver) its not worth recovering, because the foils don’t weigh much, its thin plated. I treat them the same as other foils.

The black ic's on the boards have some gold in them (plated). You need a lot to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's an idea of what I have.
Sorry about the poor photo quality.

I also have a complete SCM Marchant Cogito 414 calculator with manual.
I think that will be headed for eBay some day, unless there a little cube of precious metal waiting for me inside...


----------

